# WTF is this forum for?



## blackitout

I made an account just to ask this.

WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? Whoever is asking about what looks better while snowboarding needs to stop snowboarding. Who gives a shit? Go ride and stop worrying about this kind of crap. 

Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?


----------



## SnowDragon

This thread has some real potential.


----------



## Kenai

blackitout said:


> I made an account just to ask this.
> 
> WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? Whoever is asking about what looks better while snowboarding needs to stop snowboarding. Who gives a shit? Go ride and stop worrying about this kind of crap.
> 
> Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?


Were you dropped a lot as a baby or are you just stupid?


----------



## ekb18c




----------



## slyder

blackitout said:


> I made an account just to ask this.
> 
> WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? Whoever is asking about what looks better while snowboarding needs to stop snowboarding. Who gives a shit? Go ride and stop worrying about this kind of crap.
> 
> Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?


We are ppl that like to talk about *all* aspects of snowboarding the good the bad the ugly. Even though this might very well be my 1st post in this sub-forum and even if it is not so what....

Whom are you that you life is so uttering depressing that you troll the interwebz find some random google thread or sub-forum. Take more time to register an account, then come into the sub-forum and post how much you hate this sub-forum on fashion.

Regardless of how many times you were dropped as a baby, your last dose of meth, your high school mentality or the dozens of other defects that you may have. 

WHO are you to come in here and start to judge. 

:growup:

F'in keyboard ninjas


----------



## ShredLife

blackitout said:


> I made an account just to ask this.
> 
> WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? Whoever is asking about what looks better while snowboarding needs to stop snowboarding. Who gives a shit? Go ride and stop worrying about this kind of crap.
> 
> Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?


i like this guy.


----------



## ETM

slyder said:


> F'in keyboard ninjas


Dont bag out ninjas unless you want to die silently in the night


----------



## elstinky

Seems likely the OP is in the "I am so cool I don't give a fuck about fashion" fase while in reality actually he/she is blatantly lying to him/herself because he/she still cares a lot of what others were were thinking about they way I dressed. Don't worry kid, you'll get over it once. And then you'll reach the fase where you *really* don't give a fuck, which will also make you not write posts like this one!


----------



## chomps1211

blackitout said:


> I made an account *just to Troll this thread.*


Fixed that for ya!



blackitout said:


> WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? ...
> 
> *Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?*


This forum was originally designed around that "Fashion" section! It was started to bait trolls like you into tying to start sum shit so we can all pile on and Flame the Fuck outta you!

It's been quite successful as you can see. In the 9-10 years it's existed,..? We have literally _HUNDREDS_ of threads like this that give us the opportunity to successfully fuck with idiots like you!

The other dozen or so sub-forums with _HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS_ of views and replies, discussing gear, gear reviews, riding technique, tricks, coaching, resort destinations, maintenance, ect? Those were ALL created after the fact simply to give us something to stay busy while we wait around with nothing to do between posts like yours!! 

Seriously,..??? How far back did you have to dig to find the "Pants/Highback" post before you could feel your Panties beginning to wad up in your "Vag??"   I vaguely remember that thread from 3-4 years ago!! Nice Troll! :finger1:

:finger1: You "FuckTard You!!! :facepalm1:

I'm going ignore you now cuz it's time for me to hit the slopes but first I have to get dolled up in my circa 1989, neon yellow, red striped Onesie, complete with pink head band and green mohawk! 

Do you guys think that outfit will "clash" with my blue snowboard boots and basic black bindings????? :blink:


----------



## larrytbull

I can tell the season is starting to wane

No one would have bothered to feed the trolls, because they were out boarding... welcome to spring/summer duldroms

and oh 
:trolls:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420




----------



## CassMT

a legit question


----------



## f00bar

I'd like to know who these people are who create an account just to ask a pointless and stupid question.


----------



## chomps1211

ShredLife said:


> i like this guy.





CassMT said:


> a legit question








:rofl3:


----------



## Donutz

larrytbull said:


> I can tell the season is starting to wane
> 
> No one would have bothered to feed the trolls, because they were out boarding... welcome to spring/summer duldroms
> 
> and oh
> :trolls:


Wane? WANE????? Doesn't that assume there WAS a season? 
:crazy1: :crazy2: :angry1: :RantExplode:

There, that's about the right number of smilies...


----------



## ETM

I dont tuck


----------



## chomps1211

ETM said:


> *I dont tuck*


_No,…?_ That's _really_ good to know!!! :lol:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









 :laugh:


----------



## kaner3sixteen

this guy might know the answer to the tuck/don't tuck question...


----------



## CassMT

really chomps? again you are gonna start quoting me and saying retarded, incomprehensible shit? kindly get off my dick


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> really chomps? again you are gonna start quoting me and saying retarded, incomprehensible shit? kindly get off my dick


_OFFS!!_ It was a joke,..!! Did you not _SEE_ the smiley's! JEEBUS freakin' Crisco!!! !! Lighten the fuck up! I don't (_…or at least I *didn't*_) have anything against you at all! 

My earlier apology in other threads, for having said or done something unintentionally to upset you? That was genuine and sincere! I honestly don't know what it was I said or did that seems to have upset you so? I can assure you that whatever it was, it was definitely _NOT_ intended to intentionally insult you! Aside from this apparently long held and completely _personal_ dislike of me? I have never gone out of my way to single out or try and fuck with you! Whether you choose to believe that or not? It's the truth! 

So,.. Now? DILLIGAF! Cuz I can now say I no longer _DO_!


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> *….quoting me and saying retarded, incomprehensible shit?*


….btw since the joke seems to have gone….








I'll elaborate,..

You and shred both sounded a little bit like stuffy, grumpy, way to serious old farts in your agreement with the OP's troll, so I went and found a "Harumph!!!" for you!

Gosh,.. I guess I really was just Soooo "on your dick??" :facepalm1: 

Now that _was_ intended specifically for you! 
Jeeezus!


----------



## BlueSkeleton

Fashion is the difference between looking like skier Jerry, a kook tourist or someone who rides 50+ days a season. Don't tell me you've never made fun of someone for what they wore to the hill.

Some people are born to look good, and others just gotta ask.


----------



## PalmerFreak

I thought that this forum was about hookers and blow? What's this snowboard activity that people keep talking about??


----------



## ThredJack

OP: This is a skiing forum, BTW. The name was just put there to confuse you. Seems we've done a good job...


----------



## Tatanka Head

So wait, high backs in or out?


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> So wait, high backs in or out?


I usually go with one "in" and one "out!" That way I'm covered no matter what! (...unlike my UnderArmour shirts which are ALWAYS firmly tucked into my undies to keep them from riding up!) 



:rofl3:


----------



## kaner3sixteen

Tatanka Head said:


> So wait, high backs in or out?


looks like SW has his pants tucked into his highbacks, so we should all do what he does. that's the popular opinion round here, right?...right???


----------



## SnowDogWax

One thing! This forum is not for you.


----------



## ridinbend

blackitout said:


> I made an account just to ask this.
> 
> WTF is this forum for? Fashion? Seriously? Whoever is asking about what looks better while snowboarding needs to stop snowboarding. Who gives a shit? Go ride and stop worrying about this kind of crap.
> 
> Someone else asked about pants in or out of highbacks. Again, seriously? Who are you people?


Too much for your simpleton brain to compute. Fuck off kook.


----------



## f00bar

Wait, this isn't online AA? My probation officer is gonna be pissed.


----------



## CassMT

chomps1211 said:


> You and shred both sounded a little bit like stuffy, grumpy, way to serious old farts in your agreement with the OP's troll, so I went and found a "Harumph!!!" for you!
> 
> Gosh,.. I guess I really was just Soooo "on your dick??" :facepalm1:
> 
> Now that _was_ intended specifically for you!
> Jeeezus!


your joke did not got over my head, it's just dumb, corny

it's worse than i thought. that you put those two comments together at all showed that you didn't understand either, certainly not mine. and the video only fits with them in your mind. now let me elaborate: you have yet to type anything funny, ever. also, emoticons are not some new, clever invention. and multiquoting everyone and nitpick/commenting does not count as an opinion or knowledge, kinda like falling off the chairlift while you shit yourself does not count as actual snowboarding


----------



## alchemy

ShredLife said:


> i like this guy.


he makes some solid points.


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> your joke did not got over my head, it's just dumb, corny
> 
> it's worse than i thought. that you put those two comments together at all showed that you didn't understand either, certainly not mine. and the video only fits with them in your mind. now let me elaborate: you have yet to type anything funny, ever. also, emoticons are not some new, clever invention. and multiquoting everyone and nitpick/commenting does not count as an opinion or knowledge, kinda like falling off the chairlift while you shit yourself does not count as actual snowboarding


Gotcha Boss! _Whatever_! 
I never claimed it was ever intended to be high toned, sophisticated humor! :shrug:

I've made several sincere attempts to explain, understand and/or apologize for any unintentional slight you may have felt I directed your way. Even after you directed quite a few nasty, personal insults at me. 

It's apparent to me now you are taking anything I post and filtering it thru your own personal feelings of contempt for me in order to interpret my posts as a direct attack on you. It is now clearly obvious that _nothing_ I say or do would/could convince you otherwise! So,..! I'm done with that!! Have it your way!

I do feel you are in serious need of Lightening up and growing a sense of humor ya tight ass! _There!_ Happy now? First time I actually, intentionally insulted you! :facepalm1: Now you have a _REAL_ genuine reason to dislike me and not just some paranoid, delusional feeling that I've been singling you out for some unknown reason! :shrug:

See ya in the funny pages!!!




Schmuck!


----------



## Nocturnal7x

No one wants to look retarded. And I say Pants under highbacks but out from binding straps.


----------



## ShredLife

alchemy said:


> he makes some solid points.


new guy for president!


----------



## ThredJack

I don't need to worry about tucking my pants into high backs or not, I prefer to snowboard au natural.


----------



## chomps1211

ThredJack said:


> I don't need to worry about tucking my pants into high backs or not, I prefer to snowboard au natural.


So,.. You must be that _other_ type of "Tucker?" :lol:


----------



## davidj

Huh? Didn't know we had a Fashion sub-forum till lobbed a grenade into the room. Ya learn summink new ever'day. :embarrased1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzsWxPLIOo


----------



## slyder

chomps1211 said:


> So,.. You must be that _other_ type of "Tucker?"


Chomps I fixed for ya, you used the wrong smiley thing a ma bob...


----------



## ThredJack

chomps1211 said:


> So,.. You must be that _other_ type of "Tucker?" :lol:


Nope, I like to let it flop around and whack skiers in the face.:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> Chomps I fixed for ya, you used the wrong smiley thing a ma bob...


LMFAO!!! :rofl4:
I couldn't see that thing clearly on my mobile so I zoomed in?? 
Thought I was a skier about to get smacked by ThreadJack! :laugh:



ThredJack said:


> Nope, I like to let it flop around and whack skiers in the face.:hairy:


----------



## ThredJack

chomps1211 said:


> LMFAO!!! :rofl4:
> I couldn't see that thing clearly on my mobile so I zoomed in??
> Thought I was a skier about to get smacked by ThreadJack! :laugh:


Some of the female skiers don't seem to mind.....and nothing gets the ladies more than a nude triple cork in the park!:eyetwitch2::rofl2:


----------



## racer357

I dunno, I think having your hands in your pockets while " rowing" your way across a cat track might impress them more.


----------



## CassMT

haha,'schmuck'. seriously chomps, give it up, clearly even basic name calling is beyond you


----------



## ETM

CassMT said:


> haha,'schmuck'. seriously chomps, give it up, clearly even basic name calling is beyond you


Cass. Get over it dude.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

:mellow: remember when it was winter and there was snow… I miss that.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> :mellow: remember when it was winter and there was snow… I miss that.


winter over?
Past 48 Hours	9.5''
Weather	Snow
Conditions	Powder

:happy:


----------



## slyder

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> winter over?
> Past 48 Hours	9.5''
> Weather	Snow
> Conditions	Powder
> :happy:


come-on you have to admit, your beginning winter sucked, end winter was ok now you have spring snow, yep winter is over. 
Ride it hard since you still got it as most of us are now just keyboard cowboys wishing we were still riding.

As you can tell from all the bickering lately.

HEY BA usually chimes in on such threads. Is he still out tearing it up? not to many posts from him. Usually between him and Chomps they got these threads covered pretty well.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

slyder said:


> come-on you have to admit, your beginning winter sucked, end winter was ok now you have spring snow, yep winter is over.
> Ride it hard since you still got it as most of us are now just keyboard cowboys wishing we were still riding.
> 
> As you can tell from all the bickering lately.
> 
> HEY BA usually chimes in on such threads. Is he still out tearing it up? not to many posts from him. Usually between him and Chomps they got these threads covered pretty well.


I had good winter beginning to present. Best winter ever? not even close. Over a month left of riding still here :jumping1:


----------



## ridinbend

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> I had good winter beginning to present. Best winter ever? not even close. Over a month left of riding still here :jumping1:


Kinda sad how some say theirs is over. I still got three months of riding left.


----------



## chomps1211

*schmuck* |SHmək|(also shmuck )
noun informal
a foolish or contemptible person.
_ORIGIN_ late 19th cent.: from Yiddish shmok *‘penis.’*


:hairy:


----------



## francium

Must be bad if the season in the UK is still going this was the Nevis Range in Scotland on Sunday, will be heading up there next weekend and got another trip to Austria booked for May.


----------



## chomps1211

WoW!! I have family in Edinburgh,… How far is that from there? I may need to plan a visit,..!!


----------



## francium

It's about 3 hours to Edinburgh. All the ski areas are about the same distance just in different directions. If you're ever over this side of the pond give us a shout.


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> *schmuck* |SHmək|(also shmuck )
> noun informal
> a foolish or contemptible person.
> _ORIGIN_ late 19th cent.: from Yiddish shmok *‘penis.’*
> 
> 
> :hairy:


Oy gevalt. :blink:


----------



## Crankthat

Saturday on the slush I had a fashion moment.
Around noon the sun really started warming me up.
Boarded down to my 1994 dodge mini tank and enjoyed a few puffs and beers with a friend.

Dropped my light coat off and started rooting for something a bit cooler.
Found my trusty ole pinkish grey Iverson jersey and plopped it on.

Asked my buddy if I looked stupid.
His reply (have you really noticed what other people wear?)
Finished my stout and walked back to the lift.

I was comfy!


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Oy gevalt. :blink:


Fer _Shizzle!!! _:laugh:


----------



## Brewtown

All we need now are a few more dipshits to ask about camber profiles, if they need a 56 or 57, or what boot will fit their foot best and this thread will actually be a pretty good representation of what this forum is all about.


----------



## F1EA

Brewtown said:


> All we need now are a few more dipshits to ask about camber profiles, if they need a 56 or 57, or what boot will fit their foot best and this thread will actually be a pretty good representation of what this forum is all about.


That's not just a representation of this forum. It's a reprensentation of humanity.

No matter what sport it is, some insecure person will HAVE to ask about..... the best skateboard, golf club, tennis racquet, bicycle... you name it. Nobody wants to LEARN anything. They just want to rip like Travis on their banana magic or dunk it like Jordan in their Nikes.

But what this forum has, is someone or a couple of people who got pissed off and waste their life creating dud accounts to ask stupid questions on a forum to see the reactions from the ppl they hate so much and yet... can't seem to get away and move on from...


----------



## Big Foot

This is the first time I've stepped outside the Colorado thread in a while... :eyetwitch2:

The last time I came out here I read about a fold-able snowboard (which I'm still yet to see hit the market???).

I think I'll quietly go back there now.


----------



## Phedder

Big Foot said:


> This is the first time I've stepped outside the Colorado thread in a while... :eyetwitch2:
> 
> The last time I came out here I read about a fold-able snowboard (which I'm still yet to see hit the market???).
> 
> I think I'll quietly go back there now.


Holy shit! A Yeti!


----------



## chomps1211

Phedder said:


> Holy shit! A Yeti!


So _that's_ what this forum is for,..!!!! Scaring giant mythical primates back into the forest!!! :blink:



:hairy:


----------



## ThredJack

chomps1211 said:


> So _that's_ what this forum is for,..!!!! Scaring giant mythical primates back into the forest!!! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


Yeah. I don't know why people keep talking about snowboarding, this is a forum about giant mythical primates. Stay on topic!


----------



## slyder

ThredJack said:


> Yeah. I don't know why people keep talking about snowboarding, this is a forum about giant mythical primates. Stay on topic!


Mythical my ass !!!!


----------



## F1EA

slyder said:


> Mythical my ass !!!!


Hahahah cool

Also: damn, Awesome pow!!


----------



## ThredJack

Yeti IS real! And he snowboards, which makes him one damn cool motherfucker.


----------



## Donutz

How else is he going to get around?


----------



## Mystery2many

Speaking of fashion... 

Who's hitting the hill on April 1st all dressed up for Gapper Day?

It's gonna be a blast! except the hangover

Well hello Jerry!


----------



## blackitout

Thank you to all who participated. I got an A on my psychology thesis.


----------



## ETM

lol thats some next level trollin right there


----------



## chomps1211

blackitout said:


> Thank you to all who participated. I got an A on my psychology thesis.


…..aaaaand that's why people don't trust shrinks!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head

blackitout said:


> Thank you to all who participated. I got an A on my psychology thesis.


Unless your thesis was on the amount of time it takes for a thread to get jacked or whether or not Yetis do exist, I don't see anything of value that can be taken from this thread in either an objective or relative perspective.


----------



## f00bar

Tatanka Head said:


> Unless your thesis was on the amount of time it takes for a thread to get jacked or whether or not Yetis do exist, I don't see anything of value that can be taken from this thread in either an objective or relative perspective.


That's the kind of crap people actually do research. Which is quite telling as to our future.


----------



## chomps1211

Oh idk? Seems like legit research to me,..!

How many post does it take to get to the "Douchey" center of the OP's stupidity,...?? Suckers!!! :huh: :lol:


----------



## slyder

blackitout said:


> Thank you to all who participated. I got an A on my psychology thesis.


How about posting this said theis for all of us to read. I'm Sure It Would Be ENLIGHTENING


----------



## Seppuccu

What brand and board is the best for 180s


----------



## KansasNoob

Anticrobotic said:


> What brand and board is the best for 180s


Dual snowboards :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

tucking, yeti and psychology thesis....analized :facepalm3:


----------



## Pigpen

Well, fuckface, how about you quit getting raped by a cactus and go on about your day. 
You're probably a skier anyway


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Yes fashion matters - yes I have rhinestones on my scarf - yes I notice what someone is wearing: when they are killing it and I say "hey, look at that guy in the yeti suit, he's got moves!" I vote for pants under highbacks out of bindings, laughing so hard I'm crying <3 love this thread! NO FEAR (of fashion faux pas)


----------



## ridinbend

:blahblah


XxGoGirlxX said:


> Yes fashion matters - yes I have rhinestones on my scarf - yes I notice what someone is wearing: when they are killing it and I say "hey, look at that guy in the yeti suit, he's got moves!" I vote for pants under highbacks out of bindings, laughing so hard I'm crying <3 love this thread! NO FEAR (of fashion faux pas)


That's because YOUR A GIRL. 

Fashion matters to every girl.


----------



## Seppuccu

Nice necro


----------



## neni

ridinbend said:


> :blahblah
> 
> That's because YOUR A GIRL.
> 
> Fashion matters to every girl.


Not to every girl... in my years in IT and science I haven't come across many female colleagues with fashion as a high ranking topic (ever seen TBBT...?)


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

ridinbend said:


> :blahblah
> 
> That's because YOUR A GIRL.
> 
> Fashion matters to every girl.


What I meant was I only notice what ppl wear when they are riding well, agreeing with other males above ^^^


----------



## chomps1211

XxGoGirlxX said:


> What I meant was I only notice what ppl wear when they are riding well, agreeing with other males above ^^^


...and *why* you ask are they capable of riding so well??? Not because of their skill and ability!! No,..!! It's because of the confidence their impeccable color coordination, style and fashion sense affords them!! 

If Paris Hilton or the Kardashians have taught us anything, it's that Style *equals* Substance!! :facepalm3: 




>


:hairy:


----------



## F1EA

XxGoGirlxX said:


> What I meant was I only notice what ppl wear when they are riding well, agreeing with other males above ^^^


Hmmm 99.9% of the really good riders i see around here, dress like crap. In fact, my wife and I already know who will be a good rider based on clothes 

That said...... why not look good?

People who SAY they dont care about their clothes or how they look, spend time criticizing others who do. Examples even in this this thread. If you dont care about fashion.... why care about others'? beats me.

Others have no idea and truly dont care about looks at all. Cant say thats good or bad. I dont really care hehehe


----------



## f00bar

So constantly looking over snowboards you probably will never buy or use is ok, looking at clothes you think are nice and will wear is bad.

And as mentioned, the constant irony of the counter culture crowd ragging on the rest is always priceless.

Unless they have a kid screaming and starving at home because they are too busy color coordinating I'm boggled why people care.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

I feel fortunate to muster 1 run a day that might resemble my good fashion steez.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

this forum is for those that are about to rock


----------



## mojo maestro

If you look maaavelous......you feel maaavelous.


----------



## chomps1211

mojo maestro said:


> If you look maaavelous......you feel maaavelous.


*Fernando…? *Is that Joo? 








Daahling,.. Joo luuk simply _MAAHVELOUS_!!


----------



## OU812

Saw a guy yesterday in his mid 40's, rocking a 2012 Custom X with Diode bindings and wearing a tacky Bogner jacket with fur around the hood and all the large typical print and graphics on it that Bogner is known for.


----------



## nutmegchoi

All I wanna know is, if my butt looks big in this suit.


----------



## Argo

Yes. .


----------



## nutmegchoi

Dang it.
Now I have to return it.


----------



## Seppuccu

Yes. Good!


----------



## mojo maestro

nutmegchoi said:


> All I wanna know is, if my butt looks big in this suit.


That's some sweet tail.......


----------



## snowklinger

*Girl Power*

Yes, but not quite:


----------



## nutmegchoi

mojo maestro said:


> That's some sweet tail.......


Tail was the reason what got me to open my wallet.


----------



## bksdds

nutmegchoi said:


> Tail was the reason what got me to open my wallet.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/200921-bikini-sailor-moon-girl-snowboarding.html

You may want to check this post.


----------



## nutmegchoi

bksdds said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/200921-bikini-sailor-moon-girl-snowboarding.html
> 
> You may want to check this post.


If I had her confidence, I'll rock that, too.

But did you see her lower half turns red, reder, reddddddeeeeerr as video runs?
Oh, hell no.


----------



## d2cycles

I bought the pants in the attached photo because they were $50, I needed new ones and I'm a cheap bastard. I don't feel like I'm good enough to wear them so I try ridiculous jumps under the lifts to justify that my ability matches my bold fashion style. A year later and I'm still waiting for success 

Alas...the fun is in the attempt...or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## nutmegchoi

d2cycles said:


> I bought the pants in the attached photo because they were $50, I needed new ones and I'm a cheap bastard. I don't feel like I'm good enough to wear them so I try ridiculous jumps under the lifts to justify that my ability matches my bold fashion style. A year later and I'm still waiting for success
> 
> Alas...the fun is in the attempt...or so I keep telling myself.


So, that's like your size 4 black dress? :grin:

What kinda race bike is that? Is that SV?


----------



## d2cycles

nutmegchoi said:


> So, that's like your size 4 black dress? :grin:
> 
> What kinda race bike is that? Is that SV?


Ha ha...yeah...size 4. Man, I would kill it in one of those!!

It is a CBR500. We used to race lightweight endurance on it with CMRA out of Texas. We won a few races...that trophy is my favorite because rather than me being drug to victory by my buddies, this one I earned dragging their sorry butts to the top step. We all have our moments! One of these days I'll land something awesome under the lift and everyone in the 4 chair viewing area will say, "Man-that dude totally rocks those pants!" Dare to dream I say


----------



## nutmegchoi

d2cycles said:


> Ha ha...yeah...size 4. Man, I would kill it in one of those!!
> 
> It is a CBR500. We used to race lightweight endurance on it with CMRA out of Texas. We won a few races...that trophy is my favorite because rather than me being drug to victory by my buddies, this one I earned dragging their sorry butts to the top step. We all have our moments! One of these days I'll land something awesome under the lift and everyone in the 4 chair viewing area will say, "Man-that dude totally rocks those pants!" Dare to dream I say


I used to race TMGP when I was living in Houston!!

I had CMRA license, but never raced for some reason.
That "next year" never came to me.
Maybe you should pull out those pants and rock instead of waiting for "next year".

Ahhh.... good old Texas World Speedway and Katy mini track...


----------



## d2cycles

nutmegchoi said:


> I used to race TMGP when I was living in Houston!!
> 
> I had CMRA license, but never raced for some reason.
> That "next year" never came to me.
> Maybe you should pull out those pants and rock instead of waiting for "next year".
> 
> Ahhh.... good old Texas World Speedway and Katy mini track...


Nice...TMGP is a great organization. We did several crossover events with them at Oak Hill when we were on a Ninja 250. And the 12 hr at ECR...good times. TWS is my favorite Texas track. We used to do the big bike races on my GSXR1k and the little bike races on either a Ninja 250 or CBR500. Super fun place to ride...wheelie hill is awesome on a GSXR1k. 

Don't misunderstand. I wear these pants all the time. I'm just dreaming of the day when I ride as good as I look! ha ha


----------



## nutmegchoi

d2cycles said:


> Nice...TMGP is a great organization. We did several crossover events with them at Oak Hill when we were on a Ninja 250. And the 12 hr at ECR...good times. TWS is my favorite Texas track. We used to do the big bike races on my GSXR1k and the little bike races on either a Ninja 250 or CBR500. Super fun place to ride...wheelie hill is awesome on a GSXR1k.
> 
> Don't misunderstand. I wear these pants all the time. I'm just dreaming of the day when I ride as good as I look! ha ha


I had so much fun racing with my friends.
I did Oak Hill when it was 100+ F on NSR50.
It was brutal, but one of the best memories I have.

TWS was my very first track.
That track will always have a place in my heart.
There was nothing like coming into T1 after the bank.

Oak Hill was my favorite track in Texas.
How come all my favorites are gone??!! :crying:

You go with those pants!
I hope one day you can rock them at a half pipe!


----------



## ridinbend

neni said:


> Not to every girl... in my years in IT and science I haven't come across many female colleagues with fashion as a high ranking topic (ever seen TBBT...?)


I have, I seem to remember one episode in sordid where they went to donate Penny's nice clothes.......

I love looking good on the hill


----------



## snowangel99

I know this is an old thread but I have to say thank you for the laugh....and I bought a new outfit today (no, for real I did).


----------

